# Galveston bay is hot



## Capt. Blake Sartor

The fishing is excellent right now on Galveston bay most days we are catching limits of trout and some big ones too. I'm still fishing deep reefs from 6-12ft of water and using my sonar as well as slicks and bait activity to find the fish. I have Tuesday through Friday open this week and some other days open this month call 832-385-2012 thanks. I have a shade top for the boat available by request.



































www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------



## Capt. Blake Sartor

Smoked them again today had limits by 6:45 then released them in a couple more spots and got a bonus redfish. I still have Tuesday through Friday open this week call 832-385-2012










www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------



## Capt. Blake Sartor

Down to Wednesday Thursday and Friday left this week

www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------



## Capt. Blake Sartor

Had a single angler trip today my guy caught his limit by 6:30 and had solid catch and release action all morning landing around 30 trout. I still have Thursday and Friday left.

www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------



## Capt. Blake Sartor

Early limits today Thursday and Friday is still open.









www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------

